# Would anybody be willing to help me out with editing?



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

I recently wrote a Bible study book for father's, and I want some of the father's from my church to do it. I am not doing it for the credit, I'm actually not going to be running the study, and no one is going to know I wrote it. 
I ask my mom to help edit, grammar and punctuation, but she hasn't done any. So I need help! I have 30 days of the study that need to me edited, I would comment it or pm it, whichever. But I warn you my punctuation is not very good, that why I need help editing. 
God bless! Thanks!


----------



## MyJumper (Jul 10, 2012)

If you haven't found anyone yet, I can help.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! I'll post some, or all of it in the comments! thanks soooo much!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

The next 30 day you will be embarking on a journey that will, hopefully, bring you closer to your kids and family. While it may not be easy, and you may have rough days I strongly encourage you to never give up. Your children are looking to you to finish this book.
During this journey I hope you will have another father or more, doing this with other men will help you through this, because if you are having a rough day, or you just are not getting into it, you’ll have a friend to help you.
If you are doing this with a friend I encourage that once a week or so, that you and your buddy get together ate a cafe’ or something and discuss how your days are going, and to also get into God’s word and pray.

In this journey it may be easy, it may be hard, but through it all don’t forget to talk with God daily and read your Bible, it doesn’t have to take a hour, if your short on time for work or something you only have to read the Bible for five minutes, and you can pray while getting ready for work (this is only an example). But no matter how you do it, it is important that you talk to God and let Him talk to you through His Word.

You may not be wanting to do this but it is important that you don’t stop or give up, this is not about you, this is about your family.

If you have watched the movies Courageous and Fire Proof, you may have an idea of how this book came to mind, and in one of the days there will be something on the movie Courageous and in another day there will be something on Fire Proof, but I think it would be good to watch those movies with a friend or with your family.

If you are at any point confused, talk with your friend, wife or pastor.
Now, I know that this book isn’t going to be as challenging as the book in Fire Proof, but, it may challenge you a bit, and I have tried to design it to challenge.

Another thing I want you to understand is that you are not expected to do this perfectly, but, you are expected to try your very best and not give up, don’t pass this off as a chore and don’t go about it as if your forced to do this. If you are not willing to let yourself be challenged then set the book down now and walk away.

Last, but not least, no matter what you do, your family still loves you, this book isn’t to tell you they don’t, it isn’t to make them love you, but it is designed to strengthen your relationship with your children, because after all, in the end, no matter what you own, no matter what kind of cool things you have, your family is all you’ll have left. Fire will come and destroy all your earthly loves and they will perish, but your family will not. 

So, with all that said, I pray the best for you in these next few weeks, I will be praying and asking God to have His work in you through this time. Tomorrow will be your first day. I hope you can enjoy this book.
Good luck!

Day #1
There Is No Perfect Father, But The On True Father. 

Never has there been a perfect father on earth, the only perfect father is God.
A father should strive for perfection, though. Not a perfect father in the worlds eyes, but in God’s. Dads should want to be like God even if it is impossible.

Why do teen commit suicide? Or cut? Or do drugs? Why do kids become addicted to pornography? Or join gains? Why do they kill people? Why do they become attracted to someone of the same gender? Why are teens having sex?

You may not want to hear this, but, pretty much all of this is because the child’s father is never around, maybe he left the family, maybe the parents are divorced, or maybe the father is just too tied up in work. A child needs a father, there’s no way around this fact.

Today try to do something simple for your children, such as a heart felt hug, or a kiss on the fore head, and tell them you love them.
The saddest thing is when a child is surprised when their father reaches out to them.

Read: Jeremiah 3:4 and Proverbs 22:6
Day #2
Stepping Up
...I now believe that God desires for EVERY father to courageously step up and do whatever it takes to be involved in the lives of his children. But more than just being there providing for them, he is to walk with them through their young lives and be a visual representation of the character of God, their father in heaven. A father should love his children, and seek to win their hearts. He should protect them, discipline them, and teach them about God. He should model how to walk with integrity and treat others with respect, and should call out his children to become responsible men and women, who live their lives for what matters in eternity. Some men will hear this, and mock it. Or ignore it. But I tell you that as a father, you are accountable to God for the position of influence he has given you. You can't fall asleep at the wheel, only to wake up one day and realize that your job or your hobbies have no eternal value, but the souls of your children do. Some men will hear this and agree with it, but have no resolve to live it out. Instead, they will live for themselves, and waste the opportunity to leave a godly legacy for the next generation. But there are some men, who regardless of the mistakes we've made in the past, regardless of what our fathers did NOT do for us, will give the strength of our arms and the rest of our days to loving God with all that we are and to teach our children to do the same. And whenever possible to love and mentor others who have no father in their lives, but who desperately need help and direction. And we are inviting any man whose heart is willing and courageous, to join us in this resolution. In my home, the decision has already been made. You don't have to ask who will guide my family, because by God's grace, I will. You don't have to ask who will teach my son to follow Christ, because I will. Who will accept the responsibility of providing and protecting my family? I will. Who will ask God to break the chain of destructive patterns in my family's history? I will. Who will pray for, and bless my children to boldly pursue whatever God calls them to do? I am their father. I will. I accept this responsibility and it is my privilege to embrace it. I want the favor of God and his blessing on my home. Any good man does. So where are you men of courage? Where are you, fathers who fear the Lord? It's time to rise up and answer the call that God has given to you and to say I will. I will. I will! ~Courageous 

This speech from Courageous Is something every man should look to and say “I want to be a man of courage.” not only saying that, but acting upon it. As a father, are you leading your kids to love and honor God? Are you stepping up to protect them from the evils of the devil? Are you stepping up and saying ‘I will!’?

I encourage that you meet with your buddy and discuss this day with him, discuss what being a father is, tell each other what you think it means. And if you have not watched this movie, maybe you could watch it with him.

Reading: Proverbs 22:6, 2 Timothy 3:15 

Day #3 Your relationship with your wife helps your kids 
_Catherine Holt: Oh, Caleb, who takes care of this house? Me! Who washes all the clothes? Me! Who gets all the groceries? Me! Not to mention that I'm helping my parents every weekend! You know I've got all this pressure on me, and the only thing you ever do for anybody is for yourself!_
Let’s take a look at this for a moment, your wife cooks meals, cleans the house, does your laundry, watches the kids, is a teacher (if your children are homeschooled) and supports you every single day. She may complain some, but, she puts so much into making the family come together. A lot of men have their wives help them do some work, which is alright, but, if you expect her to, that is downright selfish, she needs a brake too. And if she is doing your work and you are playing around on the internet, or hanging out with a buddy all the time, you are being rude, selfish and careless.

_Michael Simmons: The sad part about it is, when most people promise for better or for worse, they really only mean for the better._
This is, sadly, way too common in marriage. Be sure your there for your wife through the worst. 

_Caleb Holt: You never assume I would do anything worthy of respect! Anything honorable! 
Catherine Holt: Honorable? Honorable? What were you just looking at, Caleb? What was on that computer screen? Was that honorable? Who do you think you're fooling? Do you know why your sweet little gestures mean nothing to me? It's because that's the kind of man you've become. When you're alone, that's what you default to, and there is nothing honorable about it._
Parasites in your life will destroy your marriage, it can be something complex and horrible such as pornography, or it can be as simple as a hobby that is more important to you than family. Whatever it is, it needs to go, *now.*
_
Caleb Holt: You never leave your partner, especially in a fire!_ 
Oh, how true this is! You can not leave your wife through anything! Weather you lost your job, or a loved one, or you are going through a tough time you must, must stick my your wives side through it all!

Read: Find a verse or two yourself, this is a wonderful way to dig into God’s Word!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Day #4
Though Day At Work, What Will You Do?
You come home, you’re tired from a long day at work. You are stressed because your boss told you, you would be let go if you couldn’t keep up with work. You look and your children are playing on the living room floor, your 5 year old son runs toward you with excitement, “Daddy! Come play with us!” You look down at his joyful face, you just want to sit down and eat dinner, you don’t want to play at all.
You have 2 choices, you can tell your son no and lie saying “Maybe later”, or, your can go and play, even though you don’t want to.

What would you chose? Be honest with yourself. What is more important to you?

I strongly encourage you to spend time with your kids every night, even if you don’t want to, a good father is selfless. Maybe you just start with 15 minutes a night and maybe work your way up.
Your kids won’t be with you forever, make the best of the short time you have with them.

Read: Philippians 2:3-4 (not wanting to spend time with your family is selfish) and Psalms 127:3
 Day #5
 Making Sure It’s Not All For One
If you are doing what I have been encouraging in the past 2 days, good for you! keep it up!

But another thing to remember, is that while you are doing these things with your children, be very sure that you are giving them all equal attention.
Nothing causes a child to hate more than when another child is shown favor.

Be sure they all feel loved.

“The squeaky wheel gets the grease” Is a common saying most have herd, but make sure that the other wheels get some grease. Give out your grease fairly.

Read: Romans 2:11 and Leviticus 19:15

Day #6
 It Brakes A Child’s Heart
What is one of the things that brakes a child’s heart in two? Their parents fighting, not only does it make them sad, they are also afraid, afraid something may happen between their mother and father.
A child isn’t the only one who suffers, your wife does as well. Sure, she won’t let the subject go, but sometimes women are like that, that don’t want to let things go, but you must be patient. She may think she did nothing wrong, but if you give a day or two she will come to realize that she is at fault as well.

When you and your wife come to a disagreement, give her time be patient and let time do it thing. Don’t jump into a fight, your wife and kids never enjoy the fighting, they only fear it. 
Try and work on your fighting with your wife and your kids, if something comes up kindly and gently tell her you need time to think and cool down, don’t snap for no reason or any reason, it is simply not necessary.

Read: Ephesians 4:26 and James 1:19-20
 Day #7
It’s Time To Get Involved
Off the top pf your head, try to remember how many soccer games, piano recitals, ballet recitals or any other event your child has had.
Now, off the top of your head try to remember how many of those you have attended? And out of the ones you have attended how many did you want to go to? And did you let your child feel like you didn’t want to go? I pray you did not! These events are huge to your child, it’s a big thing in their life, and they want nothing more than to have dad there.

I want to highly encourage you to be sure that your are there for your children’s big moments in life, and in is very important that your kids feel like you’re excited.
But, remember that you are doing the same for each child, don’t be more interested in the one more than another.
Talk to your kids about their hobbies, get interested in them, and go to their events joyfully. Go to a practice or something.

Read: Proverbs 22:6
(How can you train your kids if you never get involved?)
Day #8
 Trust
I want you to stop for a moment and about this, do your kids trust you? Do they trust you enough to go to you with a problem? It is hard for most kids, even more so teenagers, to trust people.
You can’t tell your child ‘trust me, now’ and expect them to, you need to earn their trust, with lots and lots of patients. It takes weeks, months, or even years, it won’t happen overnight.
But never give up, even if it takes years.

A few tips: When your child comes to you do not push them away in any way, shape, or form.
You got to know them better, try to talk to them like they were your best friend.
Do more with them, hang out, go out on a ‘daddy date’ or something.
And, most important, pray for them, research in the Bible how to earn trust.
And remember, all of them should trust you.
Read: Proverbs 14:22 and Luke 16:10
Day #9
Understanding is Key
Let’s get straight to the point, understanding is key to a strong relationship.
We talked about trust yesterday, your child will not trust you if you don’t try to understand them. Even if your child tells you something you don’t want to hear, try to understand, do not get mad.
Today: Try to talk to your children about life and stuff like that, try and understand them the best you can.
Read: Proverbs 14:29, 17:27 and 4:7
Day #10
Temper
I see too many fathers have short tempers with their wives and children, It is uncalled for, there is no reason to be short, grumpy and irritable! Period.
sure, you’ll have one of those days here and there, but if you are constantly like this it in NOT ok! It damages family’s more than you can imagine, it makes your kids and wife fear you, it makes your wife want to leave you (even if she won’t), it makes them angry and hurt, they’ll want to get away from you, they won’t want to be near you.
I knew a family where the husband was only concerned about his hobby’s and job, he was short tempered and quick to become angry, one day he want to do a last minute project, but had no time to, yet he did it anyways. He got impatient and his wife tried to help but he got angry at her, she went to the car slammed the door hard threw her purse and bag on the floor and said to herself “I can’t take this anymore! I’m sick of this!” But, even with all that anger and hurt she returned to her husband, she had so much loyalty and never left the cranky, self-centered, angry, impatient, rude and selfish man, and she still loved him.
Do you want to be the man who hurt his wife and kids emotionally to the point they want to run away and never return? I would certainly hope not! You NEED to be patient and unselfish, no matter what the circumstance is! 
Because if this is you. And you haven’t changed; your family may not want to stay with you. Next time your temper raises just walk away and cool off before you do something you regret 

Read: Proverbs 16:32, 14:29, 29:11, 15:1 and 13:18


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Day #11
 NEVER let work and hobby’s come before family!
There are many men out in the world who put their hobby’s and work before their family, this in downright selfish and wrong! You never, never EVER put anything before your family! If you spend more time doing whatever your hobby is than with your family, you are a selfish, rude, self-centered man! When I see a man who puts more time and effort into something besides his family (and God) I immediately pity his family and frown upon him, because what he is doing to his family is wrong and selfish and it brings his family down.

Make sure you never do this, because as I have said it not ok. Its ok to have hobby’s as long they do not come before your family. Try to make sure you spend hours with your family and only a small bit of time on your hobby’s.
Today: take a break from your hobby today, it isn’t there for today, ony your family is and spend hours with them, playing, laughing and talking with one another.
Read: 1 Timothy 5:8

 Day #12
Family time 
Kevin was 14 years old. He felt like a lost little boy and he was hurting and really wanted to have his dad in his life. But his father was never home he was always out with his friends or in the garage admiring his stupid motorcycle. Kevin’s father never was there for him he never bothered to see how his son was doing. Kevin felt lonely and depressed from this, one night he was in so much pain he couldn’t take it, he was sitting on his bed, and then he took out his pocket knife and started to cut himself on the arm. The warm blood ran down his arm and tear trickled down his face, the pain was harsh but in a way in comforted Kevin. He wished his father was there to comfort him, but he was not there and never would be, so Kevin comforted himself with the pain of a knife.

This is a very, very serious thing, and unfortunately many kids do this very thing for this reason. Make sure your there for them, have family time as much as you possibly can.
Today: try and do something special with your family, go out to eat, go bowling, put pudding, something where the whole family can interact.
Read: 1 Timothy 3:4 and 5:8



 Day #13
 Leading children
are you setting a good example for your children? Are you leading them up to be children of God? 
It would surprise you at how much kids really follow what you do.
Are you acting how you want them to act? Are you looking at stuff you want them to look at? Are your saying things you want them to say? I hope you are, because whatever you do they will want to do that, so make sure what you are doing is pleasing to God.

Today: Talk to someone you trust, and ask them what they think you are doing wrong, tell them to not hold back, also ask what you’re doing right, but whatever they say do NOT get offended because they are trying to help and they won’t want to help you if you get mad at them for saying something that offends you.
Read: Proverbs 13:20 and Psalms 111:10


 Day #14
Afraid?
Are your children afraid of you? do they have a reason to be? Well there shouldn’t be. Now, I get that discipline is a must, but not to the point where they tremble and fear you. But what I am trying to say is, are they afraid to open up to you and trust you? are they scared to tell you about their hardships in life? They should be able to tell you anything without being afraid.

Try to welcome you children to share their feelings and heart with you, if they don’t open up at first, thats ok give it time. Just let them know you are always there for them.

Read: Psalms 56:3 

Day #15
 Forcing life upon them
Are your forcing your hobby upon your child? Please never do this, it makes your child feel like a failure, it causes them to become stressed, worried, depressed and like a disappointment.
Support THEIR dreams. And be sure their dream in theirs not yours.

Always be supportive to your kids dreams, and don’t forget that they really, really want daddy to always be there.

Read: Thessalonians 5:11 

Day #16
 Please understand
I want to take this day and say, I am NOT trying to say you are a bad father in anyway! You ARE a great father! And if you’ve come this far you have accomplished a LOT! And it is wonderful you have worked hard this far, keep up the great work.
If it isn’t going great, just hang in there, you can do this. Don’t get down on yourself. I just ask that you try your absolute hardest, God will have His work in you, whatever it may be. 

I want to encourage you get with a friend or two to talk about what you have been learning, and what you are struggling with, go out to grab dinner and talk. Give each other advice, encourage one another. Pray together and study Gods word.

Never give up, you got this, keep trying. Seek Gods help every day. 

Day #17
Can’t Buy Love
 A common mistake fathers make is trying to buy their child’s love and respect. Well, I have to brake it to you, but if you are trying to do this it simply won’t work, you will get zero respect and fake love.
They should respect you because you’re their father, and you set a good example. You get their love by making them feel loved and respected, by spending time with them all. Trying to buy their hearts will only cause them pain in the long run.

If you have been trying to but your children’s hearts over, please turn around and earn love and respect the right way.

 Day #18
 Being Strong
It is not a secret that men are usually emotionally stronger than women. This is a good thing, the man is meant to be strong for his wife and children. Sometimes though, kids have to be strong in a situation with no one’s help.
The best thing you can do is be there for them and teach them to be strong. But it’s also ok to be weak, it’s ok to cry, it’s ok to not be able to do something without help.


Talk with them. And pray for them daily during your daily bible time.


Read: 1 Thessalonians 5:11, 1 Corinthians 12:26 and Romans 12:15 


 Day #19
 Destany, Potential, Hope
(Daughters)
Girls, they can be so sweet, kind and loving. Girls always want to feel that they are beautiful, and treasured. But many times a father forgets to tell their daughters that they are infect beautiful and treasured, when a girl does not hear her father telling her this she begins to seek beauty in the wrong way, she seeks it from boys, she wants to feel loved and beautiful so she goes and tries to get it from boys, which if not taken care of and become a huge problem in the future.
Your daughter should know she has destiny, potential and hope and she would know she is beautiful and treasure by her father. Job 9:25 says “My days go by faster than a runner; they fly away without my seeing joy.” Sadly, this is the case for so many girls, just because they never herd how beautiful and treasured they were.
A common mistake fathers make (if they have sons) is spending more time with their sons, they do so because they can relate with them better than they can with their daughters. Remember both your sons and daughters love you.
Never let your daughter believe she is ugly or unwanted, because every girl is beautiful and treasured. And you make sure she knows she has destiny, potential, hope and she is beautiful, wanted, treasured.

Read: Ephesians 5:15-17, Proverbs 19:2, 21:5, 17:24.

Day #20
Men of God
Today, I don’t want to tell you how to raise a son, but I want to tell you what I like to see in young men. I like to see them respect the girls around them, and treat them with respect. They shouldn’t be running around and acting inappropriately with young lady’s. I hate it when a see a boy you doesn’t know how to treat a girl, because I know he was never taught by his father what is ok and what is not. It’s ok for boys to rough house around with other boys, it’s natural, as long as they know when it is appropriate and when it isn’t.
And most of all I want them to seek after God before they even think about seeking after a girl.
These are my thoughts, and a father is the one responsible for teaching their sons these things. 



 Day #21
Active Role Model 
For the next few days I will be giving you research on what an active father can help do for his children. During these days I will not be providing Bible reading for you, this is because I would like you to look up your own verses for these days.

_Children, regardless of gender, need positive_
_male and female role models. Children tend to model behavior (positive and negative) that they_
_witness on a consistent basis. Active fathers can promote positive behaviors by setting a proper_
_example for their children._


Please be sure to always be a great role model for your children! And it is important to know their peers are a good influence.

 Day #22
Support 
Today’s research: _Children need emotional support from their parents. Active fathers listen and support their children when they experience joy, sadness, anger, fear, and frustration. Fathers who support their children emotionally tend to raise children who are more in-tune with the needs of others. 

_I know I have already gone through this, but this research should be eye opening.


Day #23
Self-esteem
Today’s research: _Self-esteem refers to how a person feels about himself. Children with high self-esteem tend to be happier and more confident than children with low self-esteem. Active fathers promote their children’s self-esteem by being fully involved in their lives and letting them know that they are highly valued. _

Make your children feel valued, it is important to them. 


Day #24
 Guidance and Discipline 
Today’s research: _From infancy, children need proper guidance and discipline. Active fathers play an important role in teaching their children proper behavior by setting and enforcing healthy limits.

_Know proper limits is important in a child!

Day #25
Play
Today’s research: _One of the primary ways that fathers bond with their children is through play. According to researchers, there are qualitative differences in the ways fathers and mothers play with their children. Fathers tend to use a more physical style of play (e.g., wrestling) that offers a number of benefits to children, including enhanced cognitive ability.

_They may not act like it, but children and teens really love when a father spends the time to play with them, it makes them feel loved. And they have fun with it.

Day #26
School
Today’s research: _Children with actively involved fathers are less likely to drop out of school than children with uninvolved fathers_.

Indeed, this is very true, when a father has a part in their child’s life the child will have more success in school. If your children are homeschooled, this also makes the wives job easier.

Day #27
Decreasing Suicide
Today’s research: _Children with actively involved fathers are less likely to commit suicide than children with uninvolved fathers._ _When a father spends more time with his children they feel more cared about, which decreases the chances of them committing suicide.

_This speaks so much truth!

Day #28
Life Skills
Today’s research:_ Most of the essential life skills that children need to survive are learned within the home. Fathers have a unique opportunity to teach their children valuable skills that will enable them to grow up to be healthy and productive adults. Which, will also help the child have a healthier relationship with their future spouse.

_Help your children develop life skills and healthy relationships. 

Day #29
An Unloving Father Can Wreck a Childs Life
When a father is unloving or cold to their children it can be disastrous! A child or teen without a loving father is 10 times more likely to take their own life or another beings life. It isn’t what most father want to think about, but it is so important to know. If only every father understood that being cold to their child can cause so many horrifying problems! If half of the unloving fathers in the world would just love on their children there would be such an increase in crime it would almost be unbelievable!

Reading: Psalms 103:13 and Proverbs 14:26 



 Day #30
 Wow! Look at this!
You have completed this study! Congrats! 

A few things I want to go over before you close this book.
First: Just because you completed this study doesn’t mean you cant keep working on the stuff we went over, or work on new things!
Second, if this study has moved you or helped you in some way, I encourage you to pass this book on to another friend.
Third, I want to encourage you to continue getting together with your friends and read the Bible and pray together.
Lastly, Spend lots of time with your family, and enjoy the short time you have with them.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyJumper (Jul 10, 2012)

The next 30 day you will be embarking on a journey that will, hopefully, bring you closer to your kids and family. While it may not be easy, and you may have rough days I strongly encourage you to never give up. Your children are looking to you to finish this book.
During this journey I hope you will have another father or more, doing this with other men will help you through this, because if you are having a rough day, or you just are not getting into it, you’ll have a friend to help you.

I would rephrase the highlighted sections. It doesn’t sound right. First highlighted section makes it sound like you want the person to have several fathers (male parent).

If you are doing this with a friend I encourage that you do this once a week or so, that you and your buddy get together ate (at) a cafe’ or something and discuss how your days are going, and to also get into God’s word and pray.

In this journey it may be easy, it may be hard, but through it all don’t forget to talk with God daily and read your Bible, it doesn’t have to take a hour, if your short on time for work or something you only have to read the Bible for five minutes, and you can pray while getting ready for work (this is only an example). But no matter how you do it, it is important that you talk to God and let Him talk to you through His Word. 
I would rephrase this and shorten it. It seems unnecessary. Maybe say something like...It doesn’t have to take in hour, you can work at your own pace. 

You may not be wanting (want to) to do this but it is important that you don’t stop or give up, this is not about you, this is about your family.

If you have watched the movies Courageous and Fire Proof, you may have an idea of how this book came to mind, and in one of the days there will be something on the movie Courageous and in another day there will be something on Fire Proof, but I think it would be good to watch those movies with a friend or with your family.

I don’t know if this is an issue with what you’re doing, but there may be copyright issues with mentioning those movies. If you haven’t done so already, I would just check to make sure there won’t be any issues.

If you are at any point confused, talk with your friend, wife or pastor. 
Now, I know that this book isn’t going to be as challenging as the book in Fire Proof, but, it may challenge you a bit, and I have tried to design it to challenge.

Don’t say it’s not as challenging as Fire Proof. I don’t think it sounds right, maybe you could rephrase this.

Another thing I want you to understand is that you are not expected to do this perfectly, but, you are expected to try your very best and not give up, don’t pass this off as a chore and don’t go about it as if your forced to do this. If you are not willing to let yourself be challenged then set the book down now and walk away.

Last, but not least, no matter what you do, your family still loves you, this book isn’t to tell you they don’t, it isn’t to make them love you, but it is designed to strengthen your relationship with your children, because after all, in the end, no matter what you own, no matter what kind of cool things you have, your family is all you’ll have left. Fire will come and destroy all your earthly loves and they will perish, but your family will not. 

So, with all that said, I pray the best for you in these next few weeks, I will be praying and asking God to have His work in you through this time. Tomorrow will be your first day. I hope you can enjoy this book.
Good luck!
Sounds good! I like it. I’m sorry I didn’t edit this sooner. I completely forgot about this. I will work on some more of this later.


----------

